# [solved] 3D Grafik macht Probleme

## Ampheus

hi,

sorry, aber ich habe schon wieder ein problem mit meinem rechner  :Sad: 

ich habe glxgears gestartet, läuft einwandrei und gibt mir folgendes aus:

```

13417 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2683.400 FPS

13803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2760.600 FPS

13799 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2759.800 FPS

13800 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2760.000 FPS

```

als ich dann aber tuxracer startete, hat das menu dermassen geruckelt, dass ich nichts machen konnte, ausser per strg+c zu beenden.

die ausgabe von tuxracer war :

```

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

```

wie kann ich dieses problem beheben ?Last edited by Ampheus on Tue Nov 15, 2005 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCurse

Bist vielleicht nicht in der video Gruppe?

----------

## Ampheus

doch, das bin ich. bin in den gruppen

```

amp@gentoo ~ $ groups amp

wheel floppy audio cdrom video games usb users

```

----------

## TheCurse

Meine nächste Idee wäre die games Gruppe gewesen, fällt aber auch weg.

Soll man zwar eigentlich nicht machen, aber läuft das ganze denn, wenn du es als root probierst? Es sieht zumindest nach einem Berechtigungsproblem aus... (permission denied).

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## Ampheus

nein, als root dunktioniert es auch nicht.

sonst noch irgendeine idee ? könnte es was mit den einstellungen in der xorg.conf zu tun haben ?

----------

## mrsteven

Ich nehme mal an, du benutzt die ati-drivers.

Schau mal in deiner Kernel-Konfiguration nach, ob folgendes aktiviert ist:

General Setup  :Arrow:  System V IPC

Processor type and features  :Arrow:  MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  :Arrow:  Character Devices  :Arrow:  /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

Eventuell musst du bei den tollen ati-drivers mit Internal AGP und External AGP etwas experimentieren. Eventuell könnte dir auch das ATI-Howto helfen. Generell braucht man für 3D mit neueren ATI-Karten gute Nerven...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ampheus

ist alles aktiviert. hab auch schon mit internal und external agpgart rumprobiert, hat alles nichts gebracht.

----------

## brot

Steht in deiner xorg.conf folgendes ?

```
Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection
```

ansonsten mach im bios mal AGP Aperture größer und Fastwrites aus  :Smile: 

----------

## Ampheus

falls euch die ausgabe von "glxinfo" helfen kann :

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5395 (X4.3.0-8.18.8)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

```

vielleicht kann damit ja jemand etwas anfangen, also es wird auch laut glxinfo der treiber vernünftig geladen und direct rendering funktioniert!

----------

## Ampheus

hat sonst wirklich niemand eine ahnung, was da los sein könnte ?

ich verzweifle langsam und ziehe es in erwägung, windows wieder für games zu nutzen.

----------

## c_m

Mal n anderer Ansatz:

Hast du denn ähnliche Probs bei anderen spielen??

----------

## Ampheus

ja, nexuiz z.B. bleibt direkt hängen, ohne etwas zu sagen. ich kome nichtmal ins menu, sondern sehe nur ein schwarzes bild.

----------

## Ampheus

wie gesagt, tuxracer läuft, ruckelt allerdings dermassen, dass es nicht benutzbar ist und gibt die oben beschriebenen debug meldungen aus. nexuiz lässt mich garnicht erst ins menü.

----------

## Ampheus

könnte es vielleicht helfen, wenn ich die treiber von der ati-page benutze ?

laufen die besser/schneller , machen die weniger probleme ider ist da alles gleich ?

----------

## mrsteven

Im Falle von ATI rate ich eher zum Ebuild, weil die ATI-Treiber oft ziemlich stark gepatcht werden müssen, damit sie überhaupt mit neueren Kernelversionen zusammenarbeiten.

----------

## Ampheus

dann scheine ich da ja schonmal von anfang an den richtigen weg eingeschlagen zu haben, es fehlt also nur noch am feinschliff. gibt es vielleicht die möglichkeit, dass ich im kernel etwas falsch konfigueriert habe ?

hier der ausschnitt aus meiner kernel-config:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=m

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

```

----------

## Ampheus

dann scheine ich da ja schonmal von anfang an den richtigen weg eingeschlagen zu haben, es fehlt also nur noch am feinschliff. gibt es vielleicht die möglichkeit, dass ich im kernel etwas falsch konfigueriert habe ?

hier der ausschnitt aus meiner kernel-config:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=m

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

```

P.S.:könnte der untere teil etwas damit zu tun haben, dass ich beim booten probleme mit dem spashscreen in grub habe ?

----------

## mrsteven

"opengl-update ati" hast du auch gemacht, oder? Die Kernelkonfiguration schaut nämlich ganz gut aus.

----------

## Ampheus

ja, habe ich gemacht. tuxracer startet ja, es ruckelt nur erbärmlich (~0.2 fps) und zeigt mir die oben genannten ausgaben an. es scheint also irgendwas nicht mit dem treiber zu stimmen.

----------

## mrsteven

Von der ATI-Homepage (leider kann man den Text nicht direkt verlinken):

 *Quote:*   

> 3D Applications Produce Open of Shared Memory Object Failed Error Message
> 
> [...]
> 
> The display driver requires POSIX Shared Memory to be enabled on the system in order to run these applications correctly. This feature should be enabled by default on most current Linux distributions, but may be disabled intentionally by some system administrators or not included in older distributions.
> ...

 

----------

## Ampheus

es läuft !!! endlich  :Smile: 

dank mrsteven und seinem tollen tipp  :Smile: 

alles funktionstüchtig unter gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r5 und ati-drivers-8.18.8!

falls jemand nun hilfe bei der installation der ati-treiber benötigt, stehe ich ab sofort als "kenner" der materie zur verfügung  :Very Happy: 

nein scherz beiseite. die performance ist zwar immernoch nicht so wie in windows, aber es läuft endlich vernünftig.bin zwar am überlegen,

 ob ich den neuen treiber demnächst mal installiere, aber eigentlich heißt es ja "never change..." naja mal sehen, was kommt  :Smile:  hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem 8.19er treibern?

----------

## mrsteven

Funktioniert bei mir genauso mittelprächtig wie die alte Version, d.h. Suspend/Resume funktioniert auch mit dem neuesten Treiber nicht so wie es sollte (Absturz, wenn man nach dem Resume auf die Konsole und zurück wechselt). Ohne Suspend/Resume aber keine Probleme.

----------

